# MMA's biggest woman fighter



## Jhon Hill (Feb 19, 2014)

Mixed Martial Arts - Love her or hate her, Ronda Rousey is MMA's biggest starhttp://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/mixed-martial-arts-love-hate-ronda-rousey-mma-004347131--mma.html

agree?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

She's the biggest womens mma star for sure, no one since Gina has created such a buzz for WMMA.

But biggest star overall? Not right now, but maybe soon. Jon Jones still is the biggest IMO. But Ronda is getting there.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I think she can claim biggest!

View attachment 577


----------



## Fletch 86 (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree in saying Ronda has the biggest potential to be the biggest star the UFC/MMA has ever seen!

perhaps with exception of Helio Gracie in the 50's in brasil - that was insane. Or GSP in Canada. but overall, Rousey has endless potential!!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Unfortunately she has no credible opposition, Carano was a stupid conversation, Cyborg/Justino i dont think will happen and the ufc dont want her to fight Holly Holm because Holly is credible and is likely to KO her. Id love to see Ronda v Holly happen though.


----------



## Jhon Hill (Feb 19, 2014)

Will be an interesting fight for sure


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Out of the big names, Justino is the only proven fighter. Carano has been out 5yrs and Holm hasn't faced proper competition until this last fight she had.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Justino is off the cards now, particularly after the public slagging off by Ronda and DFW, i dont give a f**k who you are calling Justino 'an It, not a woman" is just disrespectful and wrong and DFW backing that just shows thats over. Carano was selling a movie as we all suspected.

Holly has a bad break and is out for a while and they dont want her in the UFC as she is a threat, her boxing is seriously sweet.


----------

